# Bitte immer das Datenbanksystem bei den Fragen im Titel angeben



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Bitte seid so nett und gebt den Namen eures Datenbanksystems im Thread-Titel an, so können sich die "Experten" für die jeweiligen Datenbanksysteme besser orientieren und müssen nicht noch zuerst das verwendete DBMS raten...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gorcky (9. September 2004)

Schön wäre insbesondere bei mySQL auch die Angabe der Version.  
Wer mit mySQL < 4.1ausgestattet ist, kann z.B. mit einer Subselect-Lösung nichts anfangen...


----------



## Oli_73 (27. April 2005)

Ja, das ist sicherlich sinnvoll. Ausser die Frage bezieht sich nicht auf ein speziellen DBMS.

Cu
Oli


----------

